# messed up season



## snag

just a thought on this now that duck and goose is closed till the 30th in the north zone ,the fellas that set these dates really screwed up I think, goose is open in the l erie zone starting on sat and duck also in the l e marsh zone, while the rest of the north zone is sitting waiting for the 30th heck it could be iced up on some small marshes, saw a mess of mallards tues night while deer hunting but I,m sure they,ll be long gone by the end of nov. in my opinion I think the boys in Columbus screwed this season up,,just my rant for the day,,,,anybody feel the same or is just me???


----------



## ducky152000

I am thrilled with the north zone dates, but i am bellow 30 too. If they would of just kept the line at 30 i think they could make the dates like they used to be.. if you think about it there really is no large marshes bellow 30. killbuck is right above it. Almost all of us around my area are field and river hunters. And that does not get good till the big marshes freeze and birds start migrating south and stopping on our rivers and eat corn to gain weight for the migration.


----------



## Rabbeye

No large marsh areas below rt 30 but some lakes such as Charles mill that freeze quickly. We will miss most birds this year the way it looks. I get the Lake Erie zone, I don't get the rest of the north zone not hunting all of nov. by early to mid dec on most years the lakes are froze and the vast majority of ducks are gone except for a few blacks and mallards on creeks, not my idea of duck hunting sneaking up on a creek. I want to watch them work the decoys. Yep a ton of geese around that time of the year but who wants to kill just geese? I just wish they would bring it in nov 1 and leave it in for 60 days. A lot of tradition in duck hunting and not having thanksgiving weekend to hunt is sorely missed. Guess the state wants everyone sitting in a tree in nov so they can sell more tags.


----------



## Minnowhead

I wish it was open for Thanksgiving. But traditionally, it doesn't get good till December anyway for us. Mild winters keep our migrators in Ontario.


----------



## partlyable

Killbuck is south of rt 30 btw. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ducky152000

Rabbeye said:


> No large marsh areas below rt 30 but some lakes such as Charles mill that freeze quickly. We will miss most birds this year the way it looks. I get the Lake Erie zone, I don't get the rest of the north zone not hunting all of nov. by early to mid dec on most years the lakes are froze and the vast majority of ducks are gone except for a few blacks and mallards on creeks, not my idea of duck hunting sneaking up on a creek. I want to watch them work the decoys. Yep a ton of geese around that time of the year but who wants to kill just geese? I just wish they would bring it in nov 1 and leave it in for 60 days. A lot of tradition in duck hunting and not having thanksgiving weekend to hunt is sorely missed. Guess the state wants everyone sitting in a tree in nov so they can sell more tags.


i am not a jump shooter. We kill the majority of our ducks in dry fields with large decoy spreads. we also decoy a lot of birds on rivers, large creeks and sand and gravel pits when all the lakes are frozen. as for who wants to kill geese? This guy does! who wants to kill dumb wood ducks, teal,spoonies and gadwall that fall victim to a guy that just got a 20 dollar walmart duck call. Try hunting pressured geese, that is rewarding way more than killing dumb little puddle ducks. I can understand wanting to hunt on thanksgiving, I've done it and it is a great time. I guess really it is the style you hunt. as for me the latter the better, I've been waterfowling for 16 years now and i can say with out a doubt i see 4 times more birds in December and January than October and November.


----------



## ducky152000

partlyable said:


> Killbuck is south of rt 30 btw.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Really? i guess when the north south zone line was at rt 30 me and the other 50 guys were illegal the first day of season four years ago. i wonder why the gw didnt give us a ticket after we was done hunting.


----------



## RobFyl

Well said ducky... In my opinion nothing beats decoying pressured geese to the foot bag of a layout blind!!! You other guys can shoot all the ducks you want. I'll stick with the geese.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rabbeye

I've been hunting waterfowl for 35 years, I think my experience far exceeds your 16 yrs. killing late season geese is fairly simple, find the field they are feeding in and show up the next day. Hunting ducks is best over water, not land. Guys like you that can't figure out how to kill birds the way they should be are the ones that have pressured the state to move the season back over the years. Being successful killing ducks requires a lot more than a cheap call from Walmart . My group kills tons of geese late season, it is not that hard to do, but for guys like you it probably is I guess. You are the type that shoots a few geese and sends pics to everyone one you know saying look at me aren't I a get hunter. You are a joke.


----------



## ducky152000

Rabbeye said:


> I've been hunting waterfowl for 35 years, I think my experience far exceeds your 16 yrs. killing late season geese is fairly simple, find the field they are feeding in and show up the next day. Hunting ducks is best over water, not land. Guys like you that can't figure out how to kill birds the way they should be are the ones that have pressured the state to move the season back over the years. Being successful killing ducks requires a lot more than a cheap call from Walmart . My group kills tons of geese late season, it is not that hard to do, but for guys like you it probably is I guess. You are the type that shoots a few geese and sends pics to everyone one you know saying look at me aren't I a get hunter. You are a joke.


bawhahahaha


----------



## BaddFish

C'mon guys- keep it cool.

Its all in what you don't have alot of...

I've killed piles of geese for years... our group killed 96 geese in one 15 day early season... whoopppeeee! Don't get me wrong- It was great at the time. Late season can be fun, we shot some lessers a couple years back. My favorite is with snow on the ground in a cornfield.

But considering I've only shot my duck limit a handful of times over the same span... I want more ducks. I don't care HOW i get them... Decoying, flushing them on creeks,lakes,marshes it doesn't matter... Seeing 2-3 green heads cupped in gives me shivers down my spine.... Seeing 25 geese cupped in, well, its cool but doesn't get me all worked up. 

Anymore, I just want my dog to have something to retrieve.
Have a good season.


----------



## big spurs 111

new guy to waterfowl hunting i see ...IT'S better later in the season ..


----------



## huntindoggie22

big spurs 111 said:


> new guy to waterfowl hunting i see ...IT'S better later in the season ..


Deff agree there!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RobFyl

Wow... The stuff is getting pretty deep here. I always get a good laugh when guys post their internet resumes. Everyone is always going have their opinions and someone always wants to challenge another guys opinion. Bottom line is this (my opinion challenge away) most of the season is weather dependent. Need it cold up north to push em down. Just because you have been doing something for 30 years doesn't mean you are doing it better than a guy that has 16 years experience. The season is a grind gotta work hard at it. Good luck fellas and stay safe!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimmyZ

I get to hunt the marsh zone and north zone because I'm so close to both. Definitly good for marsh zone to be open, doesn't take but a few nights to lock them up. The north zone dates are to far back in my opinion. No need to close it to the end of November. It should be opening up this weekend. A lot of good a boat does you when everywhere you can launch is locked up solid. Lot of damage to gear possible. Now wading in on a section of river when everything else is froze over, sure, easy pickings.

As far as being to early, I've been absolutely whacking the ducks hardcore in michigan. The south zone up there is open straight from oct 12 till dec.8. Tons of ducks around. You name it I've shot it this year. Last Monday had pintails all in decoys, mallards, widgeon, bluebills, buffies, there were so many birds in the sky all morning it didn't matter what way u looked. So the question is are all these birds gonna be here in a month still for Ohio, or will they push right thru while season is closed?

As far as feild hunting geese, sorry, I like my ducks more. And I like the water as much as I like the fowl. It's waterfowling not feildfowling.


----------



## Mudd Puppy

All I know is I was out on the lake off Cleveland on Saturday perch fishing and saw a bunch of ducks. Hope they're still around by the end of the month!


----------



## Sculpin67

I think that the majority of the duck hunters use boats and hunt over water. I'd like the season to be open, when the water is open. We had a big push of birds go through about 10 days ago. A few years ago, everything was iced up on 12/17, including erie.

The current duck season is ideal for someone that lives near the boarder of the marsh zone, and can hunt both the MZ and NZ. It makes no sense why the marsh zone doesn't extend across the entire state, except to cater to the few that hunt the big marshes.

I'd be willing to push the season back a week, or have a shorter first split, then open it sooner in November. I think the season being open in January, is not best for the majority of the duck hunters. Also, in the upper north zone, there can be over 8" of snow, and I'm sure nothing is using those fields....


----------



## ducknoff

Lake St Clair is Freezing fast. Mitchells bay froze over completely Saturday night and all the shallow reed beds anywhere out of the wind were locked up Sunday. 

This year everyone will realize how bad these season dates are unless the north gets a quick thaw.

I promise you thousands upon thousands of mallards have migrated right by us the past 3 nights. 

Mitchells bay was covered in mallards Saturday morning and by sunday not one to be found due to the ice.

Keep wishing for later dates boys and these stupid zone boundries and this year your gonna see what it was like back in the 80's with the cold weather. Everyone will be watching football and ice skating instead of duck hunting this year because there wont be any ducks to shoot. Geese maybe on rivers and fields but ducks if it don't warm up and QUICK this weekend everyone will be hunting the exact same lakes and rivers because nothing else will be huntable.

Congrats ONDR this year the weather finally has proven how ridiculous your dates are. And I hope it stays this way. As I have not bought an Ohio license yet and don't think I will. Will stick to deer hunting on my own property where I don't have to buy them.


----------



## Rabbeye

I saw lots and lots of ducks move through my area in the last 4 or 5 days. Everything is freezing fast. It will take a serious warm up to open lakes back up at this point. 

Ducknoff you are SPOT on!!! Who thought hunting ducks in dec and jan in Ohio was a good idea?? No wonder why there are fewer and fewer duck hunters. And your right, the few little rivers and creeks that hold a handful of mallards and blacks will have 20 guys trying to sneak up on them and hose them on the water. Then they will brag what great duck hunters they are. Every duck hunter that is being affected by these dates needs to contact dr and lodge a serious complaint. 

No reason that the season doesn't start last Saturday of October and run 60 days in the north zone that outside of the Lake Erie zone. They can do what they want there. 

This is the absolute worst season I have encountered in 35 years of hunting ducks in Ohio. I am disgusted by this.


----------



## big spurs 111

Rabbeye said:


> I saw lots and lots of ducks move through my area in the last 4 or 5 days. Everything is freezing fast. It will take a serious warm up to open lakes back up at this point.
> 
> Ducknoff you are SPOT on!!! Who thought hunting ducks in dec and jan in Ohio was a good idea?? No wonder why there are fewer and fewer duck hunters. And your right, the few little rivers and creeks that hold a handful of mallards and blacks will have 20 guys trying to sneak up on them and hose them on the water. Then they will brag what great duck hunters they are. Every duck hunter that is being affected by these dates needs to contact dr and lodge a serious complaint.
> 
> No reason that the season doesn't start last Saturday of October and run 60 days in the north zone that outside of the Lake Erie zone. They can do what they want there.
> 
> This is the absolute worst season I have encountered in 35 years of hunting ducks in Ohio. I am disgusted by this.


I am sorry i don't know what kind of duck hunter you are, but i been at it for 37 years its the best dates so far in a long time , the later the better, i don't water swat duck i have open water and some birds .. i know how to hunt them in a field , you just have to find open water or make some with a pump ...

from last year at the end of the season ..........








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sculpin67

Nice pics...... but last year, the season closed about 10 days or so earlier. Also, at the end of the season, the water was still open.

I may be missing something, but if we get 6"+ of snow, will ducks or geese use a field.

I say do what is best for the majority of waterfowlers. I would like a 9 day first split, then open the season earlier, so it closes on Jan1.


----------



## ducknoff

big spurs 111 said:


> I am sorry i don't know what kind of duck hunter you are, but i been at it for 37 years its the best dates so far in a long time , the later the better, i don't water swat duck i have open water and some birds .. i know how to hunt them in a field , you just have to find open water or make some with a pump ...
> 
> from last year at the end of the season ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Really comparing last year to this year is retarded. When was the last time we had several days of below freezing temps before thanksgiving? And while your pics are awesome It doesn't appear your shooting limits even on these super days you claim. Weather plays a huge roll and if this continues for just a couple more days even if things warm up later a lot of guys will be screwed for opening weekend in the northzone. And we have lost out on some great hunting the past 2 weeks I promise. If water to the north is freezing that means the birds are leaving. And it would appear the redheads and mallards are on the move big time and even worse the goldeneyes have made a very early appearance and they are one of the last ducks to migrate.

So to each his own. Im not arguing about it. The zones and dates suck. simple as that and for that reason I have not bought a license in Ohio. I may still for fields but will wait to make that decision when the time comes I feel comfortable doing so.

But for now I feel I made the right choice so far and if it continues and we get any amounts of snow the ducks will be all but gone. So come on mother nature dump it on us to teach these guys who think these dates are so good a lesson about why we should be hunting the last half of September for sure in the NZ. And I wont even get started about the zone boundry. 

Have fun. Better beg for warm weather and quick or this weekends opener will be very very bad for many guys in Ohio.


----------



## big spurs 111

I will post up my picks from Saturday, i have some fields loaded with birds with 12 ins of snow birds will still use the fields i have hunted ohio when its 80 or -20 birds still need to feed and as long as they duck can get to open water and food they will stay ..a gooses body tempture run at 112 degrees ,that's why in cold weather geese land in the fields and lay down to melt the snow then feed ...


that's why i love late winter most people don't know how to hunt birds when it freezes up...put some time on the road look around you can find them ...


----------



## ducknoff

Sculpin67 said:


> Nice pics...... but last year, the season closed about 10 days or so earlier. Also, at the end of the season, the water was still open.
> 
> I may be missing something, but if we get 6"+ of snow, will ducks or geese use a field.
> 
> I say do what is best for the majority of waterfowlers. I would like a 9 day first split, then open the season earlier, so it closes on Jan1.


I'm in agreement with this pretty much. But I would like a few more days in January for ducks. But a couple weeks is much better than this nonsense we got now. Regardless of what many think. I spend a great deal of time north of the border and I assure you when St Clair is hard water the ducks are moving south and that is the case as of Sunday. And check the boards down south and you will see they are shooting cans already down there so guess what? we have missed some great shooting the last 2 weeks. PERIOD.

Im in for 10 days early then mid Nov through the remainder of the days into January for ducks. leave goose along its fine.


----------



## ducknoff

big spurs 111 said:


> I will post up my picks from Saturday, i have some fields loaded with birds with 12 ins of snow birds will still use the fields i have hunted ohio when its 80 or -20 birds still need to feed and as long as they duck can get to open water and food they will stay ..a gooses body tempture run at 112 degrees ,that's why in cold weather geese land in the fields and lay down to melt the snow then feed ...
> 
> 
> that's why i love late winter most people don't know how to hunt birds when it freezes up...put some time on the road look around you can find them ...


Geese are another story and I am all for later dates for geese they don't migrate for the most part. plenty of locals to stay around all season in towns. Ducks are different as they migrate differently and there are many different species with different migrations. 

It doesn't take a rocket scientist to hunt fields. Its easy find roost. Sit wait and follow birds to feeding grounds. The hard part is obtaining permission once you find them. Anyone can kill ducks and geese in the field they are feeding in if they can get permission to do so. Problem is in Ohio many hunters depend on public hunting areas and not many if any public corn fields to hunt. 

Water and food are needs but don't forget gravel. If they cannot get to that they will leave as well.


----------



## buckeye2

Well,I think there are very valid points on here and after hunting here for the last 45 years I believe these dates totally suck for ducks.Just so you know,glsm,indian,loramie,killdeer are all south of 30.I live on grand lake,and all of our backwater is now solid.Two weeks to hunt really sucks when you have made it a passion,spent your money and paid your dues in the field just to get this thrown in your face.I have watched several thousand ducks leave here in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## big spurs 111

ducknoff said:


> Really comparing last year to this year is retarded. When was the last time we had several days of below freezing temps before thanksgiving? And while your pics are awesome It doesn't appear your shooting limits even on these super days you claim. Weather plays a huge roll and if this continues for just a couple more days even if things warm up later a lot of guys will be screwed for opening weekend in the northzone. And we have lost out on some great hunting the past 2 weeks I promise. If water to the north is freezing that means the birds are leaving. And it would appear the redheads and mallards are on the move big time and even worse the goldeneyes have made a very early appearance and they are one of the last ducks to migrate.
> 
> So to each his own. Im not arguing about it. The zones and dates suck. simple as that and for that reason I have not bought a license in Ohio. I may still for fields but will wait to make that decision when the time comes I feel comfortable doing so.
> 
> But for now I feel I made the right choice so far and if it continues and we get any amounts of snow the ducks will be all but gone. So come on mother nature dump it on us to teach these guys who think these dates are so good a lesson about why we should be hunting the last half of September for sure in the NZ. And I wont even get started about the zone boundry.
> 
> Have fun. Better beg for warm weather and quick or this weekends opener will be very very bad for many guys in Ohio.


I don't know where you hunted in ohio, but the last week of the season was below freezing in the north zone ..and of most of the water was frozen up ..as it is now and i see more ducks after the freeze then before ...and i mostly only hunt ducks with 3 maybe 4 guys .. geese i don't care 7 to 10 guys ...

there always going to be some people who what the warm weather to hunt, i like the colder weather keeps most guys at home ...and lots of birds around you have to go where others wont or don't to find them, if you can see the from the road so can others ....

with me hunting around rt 30 and below has plenty of fair weather hunters ,when it gets cold they stay home ... and i have it all to myself ..


----------



## ducknoff

big spurs 111 said:


> I don't know where you hunted in ohio, but the last week of the season was below freezing in the north zone ..and of most of the water was frozen up ..as it is now and i see more ducks after the freeze then before ...and i mostly only hunt ducks with 3 maybe 4 guys .. geese i don't care 7 to 10 guys ...
> 
> there always going to be some people who what the warm weather to hunt, i like the colder weather keeps most guys at home ...and lots of birds around you have to go where others wont or don't to find them, if you can see the from the road so can others ....
> 
> with me hunting around rt 30 and below has plenty of fair weather hunters ,when it gets cold they stay home ... and i have it all to myself ..


That's gonna change for you if the water is froze for everyone this weekend. Mark my words you best have leases or secured permission that keeps others out or they will be joining you in your fields. 

Yea the last week of the season. but the season isn't even here yet and everything is almost froze. A big difference from the last week of the season don't ya think?

Like I said it all amounts to whether or not the cold stays. if it stays Ohio waterfowl hunters are screwed simple as that. By January they will all be gone and so will most of the geese. If it warms it could be wonderful. Time will tell.


----------



## ducknoff

buckeye2 said:


> Well,I think there are very valid points on here and after hunting here for the last 45 years I believe these dates totally suck for ducks.Just so you know,glsm,indian,loramie,killdeer are all south of 30.I live on grand lake,and all of our backwater is now solid.Two weeks to hunt really sucks when you have made it a passion,spent your money and paid your dues in the field just to get this thrown in your face.I have watched several thousand ducks leave here in the last 3 weeks.


Buckeye

I gave up on GLSM. every since they started making the stake line be removed after first split and the fact we had to pull decoys every hunt and the fact the zones and dates have left that a crap shoot at best. I feel for you GLSM guys as your basically screwed I am shocked the whole lake isn't frozen by now. But still a few days to freeze her up before Saturday. Which will likely push all the ducks out anyway if the bays and channels are frozen now. 

What a waste of great hunting opportunities to 100's of waterfowlers in SW ohio GLSM is. Its time Sean Finke start fighting and fighting hard to get that changed because this year could be the year GLSM finally goes down and screws a lot of guys who invest a lot of money into hunting waterfowl on that lake. Same for Ft Larmaie and Indian as well. A real Shame it is indeed. 

This was the first year since 1979 I did not attend the Draw at GLSM and glad I didn't once dates were released. A total waste of time it would have been to even be drawn 1st at the draw with dates like we were given. 

Good Luck and pray for warm weather FAST! but it may be to late already.


----------



## big spurs 111

buckeye2 said:


> Well,I think there are very valid points on here and after hunting here for the last 45 years I believe these dates totally suck for ducks.Just so you know,glsm,indian,loramie,killdeer are all south of 30.I live on grand lake,and all of our backwater is now solid.Two weeks to hunt really sucks when you have made it a passion,spent your money and paid your dues in the field just to get this thrown in your face.I have watched several thousand ducks leave here in the last 3 weeks.




yes the zones suck hope after next year we get rt 30 back as the split 
and the dates were set on what most of us wanted did any of you take the online survey they did before season dates were made, i did ..

, but i wish we could shoot duck till the end of january .. you guys have to find open water some where around there ..even a small creek will hold 100's of ducks ..

you don't have to have big water for ducks i haven't hunted any big water in 5 years, i found better hunting in small creeks ,ponds run offs ..even a 2 foot wide creek can hold 100s of birds ..just have to look around ...


----------



## Sculpin67

I haven't seen the official results of the survey, but I did take it. My understanding is that the January dates have the lowest numbers, but were still given to us???? 

Saturday could be a cluster with everyone trying to fight for the little water left.

This year reminds me a little of about 4 years ago, when everything was froze by mid December, including all access to Lake Erie. 3 years ago, I scouted a river on the last day of the season (end of December), and even that was locked up.

I may be a little bit of a warm weather hunter. I don't like hunting when the air temp is below 10F. Primarly, since I like to hunt ducks over water. I would think I'm in the majority of hunters.


----------



## ducknoff

Sculpin67 said:


> I haven't seen the official results of the survey, but I did take it. My understanding is that the January dates have the lowest numbers, but were still given to us????
> 
> Saturday could be a cluster with everyone trying to fight for the little water left.
> 
> This year reminds me a little of about 4 years ago, when everything was froze by mid December, including all access to Lake Erie. 3 years ago, I scouted a river on the last day of the season (end of December), and even that was locked up.
> 
> I may be a little bit of a warm weather hunter. I don't like hunting when the air temp is below 10F. Primarly, since I like to hunt ducks over water. I would think I'm in the majority of hunters.


That's nothing new from the state, the year they changed the zone it was quite opposite of what the survey results showed people wanted.

Get ready to fight for a spot come Saturday because there wont be many lakes with open water anywhere from Toledo to Interstate 70. 

He


----------



## onthewater

Turkeyspurs, I see nothing but Mallards in your pictures. I'd bet your shooting mostly local mallards that don't migrate. They tend to stick around on the little creeks and rivers around here too. Problem is, it's always where you can't hunt them. They usually feed in fields inside the city limits as well so they have it made. When all the local park, golf course and subdivision retention pond local Mallards group up on moving water because there ponds have all froze up it gives the impression of "the migration is here" to alot of guys. Yea, I'm sure some migrants are mixed in but not that many as you don't see many, if any Blacks mixed in. Mallards and Blacks are the last of the ducks to migrate thru here. Blacks are fairly common and usually are included in the bag when the migration is on. That usually occurs late Nov. thru early Jan around here. We endured 10 years in the south zone where we were open until the end of Jan. Only two of those years gave us good shooting the second half of Jan. The other years sucked. Oh, we could go see ducks. We just weren't aloud to hunt them where they were. Everything else was froze up and most all the migrants were south of us. We hoped for a thaw that would bring some of them back but many years it didn't happen. 
Not throwing in the towel on this season yet. It may very well turn out to be a great season if we can get into a nice freeze/thaw cycle with ample preciptation. Too early to tell whats going to happen.


----------



## Rabbeye

I struck duck gold tonight. Found a river (large creek, jesse Owens could jump across it with a good running start) that has 8 mallards on it!!! The hunt is on for Saturday. We are going to set up tomorrow morning to hold the spot instead of waiting in line at Walmart for a cheap tv and beat out the 20 other duck hunters that are thinking the same thing I am. This is what late season hunting is all about!! Can't wait, duck hunting at its finest!!

Seriously guys we needed to start voicing our displeasure with these season dates. In the north zone we got 2 weeks this year to hunt due to weather. The vast majority of ducks move through by mid December on most years. There are exceptions, but long term averages the ducks are through. Yeah here and there, there are places that hold ducks all winter and if you have access you will kill some of those. For the MAJORITY of duck hunters that hunt water, which most of us do because that is the way ducks should be hunted, we are getting screwed big time. I am tired of hearing from the handful of guys that hunt fields going on and on wanting late seasons so they can kill some of these birds that hang around. Instead of telling me to hunt fields, why don't these minority of hunters hunt water like the majority of real duck hunters hunt??


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz......can we get a few more grown men to cry some more? The weather and the dates are what they are. It sucks so much water freezing but there's nothing we can do about the weather. Deal with it, make the best of it, go hunt, and enjoy the fact that we get to hunt period. Voice your displeasures when the next survey comes out. Can't wait to actually see some posts of dead birds and not of guys complaining


----------



## buckeye2

Displeasures were expressed on the survey.I know of about 30 guys just from here.The science behind migrations have been thrown out the window.Let's face it ,the facts as the dnr shows by their aerial surveys show the majority of all types of ducks around the middle of November.Where,in our hunting dates is that shown?If we know there is a chance of freezeup in December,why don't they allow us to hunt November.Looked at past several years of hunting.70 % of birds have been taken in November.
Even if you have an exceptionally warm year that stays open late,you still had the opportunity to hunt in November since the water typically is open for that month.


----------



## ducknoff

buckeye2 said:


> Displeasures were expressed on the survey.I know of about 30 guys just from here.The science behind migrations have been thrown out the window.Let's face it ,the facts as the dnr shows by their aerial surveys show the majority of all types of ducks around the middle of November.Where,in our hunting dates is that shown?If we know there is a chance of freezeup in December,why don't they allow us to hunt November.Looked at past several years of hunting.70 % of birds have been taken in November.
> Even if you have an exceptionally warm year that stays open late,you still had the opportunity to hunt in November since the water typically is open for that month.


That's the whole problem, the state knows when the ducks move through. They do the surveys and the arials to prove it. We take surveys and give input and they simply ignore what we ask for even when the majority wants the same thing.

Mitchells bay Ontario is FROZE along with a lot of Walpole island except of course the rivers which wont freeze but I watched thousands of mallards staging on Sunday up there last week. Monday they were gone. So where did they go? Arkansas is where. Because most of Ohio is froze and not many places for them to stop at least not north of I70.

Kiser lake is wide open with a whopping 15 geese on it. NOT one duck to be seen. And all the ponds around the lake are froze so that's that tell ya? The ducks have moved on.

Even if we warm up and thaw now were gonna miss some great hunting these past 2 weeks prior to freeze up. Everyone wanted January to hunt the pre freeze up and well this year its before December and finally the weather has gotten back to what it was 20 years ago. And we were screwed. 

Ohio has to set the dates up for the best opportunity for everyone and not hunting in November is not whats best for everyone. We should be hunting the last 2 weeks of November for sure. 

Doesn't matter what we the hunters want its what the guys in charge think. And it upsets me as I have been playing this game since 1979 and it gets worse and worse with each passing year.


----------



## JimmyZ

I agree with you guys about the season dates. The launch I put in at is locked solid. Some guys will bust it up and I'll get out in afternoon if I want to, but not seeing the ducks.

Michigan does it right. The south zone opened on oct 12, and goes straight thru till dec. 8. Then a late 2 day season, just a weekend. I think it's the best. Always has been. I was on vacation the middle of November and hunted up there and seen tons of birds. Very quick limits. 

Ohio north opened oct. 19, for two weeks. How stupid. What's the point? Last couple years we have been lucky with mild weather. This year, not so much.


----------



## JimmyZ

Here is the survey from this year and previous years. Enough said. 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/...eys/2013 Aerial Waterfowl Survey/AllDucks.jpg

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/WLMgmt/nair111413.pdf


----------



## Sculpin67

Survey makes sense ---- close the season for 3 of the top 5 weeks ?????

To me, they catered to the big money in the marshes..... or if you are close to that zone, or can afford the gas and time to make the drive. It's a 2 hour drive for me.

Also, when they did the survey to ask hunter's opinions, the majority said they hunted ducks over water, so why would the season run into January?

Pray for warm weather, and a reverse migration.....


----------



## big spurs 111

Sculpin67 said:


> Survey makes sense ---- close the season for 3 of the top 5 weeks ?????
> 
> To me, they catered to the big money in the marshes..... or if you are close to that zone, or can afford the gas and time to make the drive. It's a 2 hour drive for me.
> 
> Also, when they did the survey to ask hunter's opinions, the majority said they hunted ducks over water, so why would the season run into January?
> 
> Pray for warm weather, and a reverse migration.....


Because most of us have open water all year long or we make it all my ducks are shot over water all season ..

the big money marshes have there own zone ..

they asked the hunters 2 times this year, it was posted on this and many other web sites even the ODNR home page ..


----------



## JimmyZ

I had to work yesterday but did see a ton of ducks. Along i75 there was one pond standing room a only. At least 500 birds in there. Seen a bunch on the river as well. Friend said they shot a 4 man limit of green heads. Of course where they hunt it is private. Good spot at times.


----------



## WeekendWarrior

We had a decent day. 10 birds, mixture of mallards, redheads (2 studs heading to taxidermy) and blacks. Had ducks in the sky most of the morning. 15 min before shooting time we had no less then 200 light our pocket. We did "over deploy" the amount of decoys. I think we put out upwards of 8 dozen total. 6 dozen floaters and 2 dozen full bodies (mallards and geese). One complaint I have been hearing is the ducks not finishing. We had the same problem after shooting light as well. Many, many lost opportunities due to not finishing.

I think we got lucky with the dates this year. Spoke to a few buddies who smacked them too.


----------



## JimmyZ

I did ok monday. Should have had Mallard limit. Missed easy shot. Few missed opportunities. Seen a couple blacks that didn't finish. Had a lot of Ducks work. Had to shoot them when u had the chance. Only being 3rd day after 2nd opening you would think they would work better. But these ducks been hunted whole way down

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lacywbosu2

Appears, if you have a boat and can hunt big open water now in central Ohio, you can kill ducks. If you are a single hunter wanting to hunt small water, forget it. It is frozen and the birds won't come. Might be able to find some shooting in fields near the big water?


----------



## WeekendWarrior

lacywbosu2 said:


> Appears, if you have a boat and can hunt big open water now in central Ohio, you can kill ducks. If you are a single hunter wanting to hunt small water, forget it. It is frozen and the birds won't come. Might be able to find some shooting in fields near the big water?


Frozen? It's been 60 degrees for 2 days. The freeze up is coming this weekend!


----------



## lacywbosu2

The last two days of warm weather does not move the ducks from the big water back to small water that was froze solid 3 or 4 days ago. They are comfortable where they are and their next move will be south when the food gets covered by snow or the big water freezes


----------



## fishingful

lacywbosu2 said:


> The last two days of warm weather does not move the ducks from the big water back to small water that was froze solid 3 or 4 days ago. They are comfortable where they are and their next move will be south when the food gets covered by snow or the big water freezes


Not so sure about that.....2 ponds I passed on the way home today that have almost been frozen for 2 weeks are unfrozen today and had birds on them. One had 40-50 mallards and the other 30 geese and mallards mixed in. I have shot them in the past in spots that were frozen then unfrozen. I am just hoping to get a few more hunts in. only got 3 hunts in and 2 geese and a duck to show for it. 

No ducks then the season closes then all my spots are frozen when its open again. Already lost one blind spot for the day and have another I prob won't be able to get to this weekend and my Mogadore spot is frozen right now for next week. Crappy season. 

I filled out the survey and voted for November to be open. I shoot most of my ducks then. single didigits next week means a blown season and time to ice fish hopefully. Guess I will deer hunt some more.


----------



## big spurs 111

Bawhahaha all you new guy's fight over the no ducks, no open water, no field hunting ducks i am still killing them ...every day :d:d:d


----------



## huntindoggie22

big spurs 111 said:


> Bawhahaha all you new guy's fight over the no ducks, no open water, no field hunting ducks i am still killing them ...every day :d:d:d


Don't believe my phone has rang


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## I_Shock_Em

huntindoggie22 said:


> Don't believe my phone has rang
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Neither has mine


----------



## WeekendWarrior

lacywbosu2 said:


> The last two days of warm weather does not move the ducks from the big water back to small water that was froze solid 3 or 4 days ago. They are comfortable where they are and their next move will be south when the food gets covered by snow or the big water freezes


Huh?? 

First thaw and my flooded fields will be loaded.


----------



## big spurs 111

huntindoggie22 said:


> Don't believe my phone has rang
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


you never answer your phone any way,  i found the mother load of ducks and geese


----------



## big spurs 111

I_Shock_Em said:


> Neither has mine


HEY ALL OF MY DAYS OFF ARE THROUGH THE WEEK !$!$:bananahuge::bananahuge:


THIS WILL BE THE 2ND WEEKEND I HAVE HAD OFF AND ONLY BECAUSE OF MY BIRTHDAY,GOT A 5 DAY OFF THING 11,12,13,14,15,....


----------

